# Angel Investing Opportunity: 100 Trillion Dollar Real Estate Market About To Be Monopolized By A New Blue Ocean Company You Never Heard Of In Boxabl



## King Solomon (Apr 2, 2022)

Full Disclosure: I have invested several times in this company, I have purchased a home from them and put down a deposit for a future one, I've been in contact with the CEO for 2 years and connected him with the youtuber Meet Kevin last year(this video probably landed them anywhere from 10 to 50 million in pre sales and investments) and currently in the works with hooking him up with youtuber Grahm Stephan. For those of you who don't know, Angel investing is investing in a company before it goes public on the stock market. This allows you to get in at the lowest possible valuation (sometimes less than 50 million dollar valuations). Investing in companies as an Angel Investor (Pre IPO) gives you an opportunity to potentially make anywhere from 1,000x to 4,000x over a 10-year period. 

Attachment: Includes email I sent out yesterday and last May about Boxabl and the investment opportunity.

They just opened up their last funding round yesterday and broke a record on the start Engine platform for the most investments within the 24 hours.

Quick Summary about Boxabl and current investment opportunity:

1.) About Boxabl: They're a Real Estate Manufacturing company that's automating the real estate business with building homes with machines in large factories similar to the way cars are built. This allows them to build homes 296 homes per day (with two factories up and running one small and one Giga factory working every weekday but not weekends) What sets them apart from other manufactured or stick built homes?

a.) Home is built with materials that will last way past our lifetimes and can withstand any natural disaster (fires, bugs, rain, snow, wind, hurricane, Tornado, earthquake, etc) and come with a life time warranty (if you pay up front deposit)
b.) They're $49,500 which allows drastic savings for home buyers ( I was lucky to get in at this price and paid in full up front)
c.) They can fit in a shipping container which solves the shipping issues many manufactured homes have. It literally folds open like a box. You can drive it yourself with your own truck if you want.
d.) It can be placed on your home with hookups in about 1 hour.

2.) Boxabl Investing opportunity: I added an attachement where I sent an email out last year and yesterday to my friends and family where I projected this company to be the TESLA of Real Estate (their first home went to Elon Musk BTW). I predicted they would become the first trillion dollar market cap Real Estate stock. There initial valuation last year was 225 Million Dollars when I got in but now they're valued at 3 Billion dollars a 13.3 X already and they just opened up one final investment round (accredited investors can get a better price). Here's a few reasons and numbers to look at:

1.) They already have nearly 90,0000 reservations or well over 1 billion dollars in future revenue.
2.) They are producing homes at a rate of 7,000 per year with their first facility but they're over 50% completed with their mega factory that's projected to produce 70,000 homes a year (770 Million dollars a year in profits from just the homes at 10,000 profits per home if the price stays the same).
3.) They're starting out with workers but slowly transitioning to full automation of their production lines.
4.) They have 71 future franchises set to open in many various Nations (I believe these will just be the 7,000 home per year factories but I'm not sure).
5.) Other streams of income: warranties, insurance for the home, shipping, etc. Their CEO has discussed interest in crypto but they haven't jumped into this just yet.
6.) Their Casita is just their first model and after this they plan on developing schools, hospitols, appartment buidlings (they're stackable and can be connected) and custamizations as well. It's like having Legos in real life.
7.) Soon, their entire process will be fully automated with machines running 24/7 365 to cut costs and increase effeciency.

Overall, they would essentially already be nearly a top 100 Real estate stock if they went public today and that's with just their one factory operating and mega factory nearly completed. I believe once theyhave the mega factory operating at full capacity combined with just half the future frachizes set up I have no doubt they will be well over a 100 billion market cap once they go public which would put them close to the #1 Real Estate stock by market cap that's just when they open and go public. I believe they will be the first real estate stock to hit the 1 trillion market cap level. 


A.) Additional Resources:


1.) Meet Kevin Interview with Galiano Tiramani on Boxabl: Elon Musk living in a Boxabl House? | Confronting the CEO of Boxabl





















Elon Musk living in a Boxabl House? | Confronting the CEO of Boxabl​







2.) Boxabl YT Channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/Boxabl

3.) Boxabl Main Website: BOXABL CASITA – Accesory Dwelling Unit



















BOXABL CASITA – Accesory Dwelling Unit​An amazing 375 sq ft ADU delivered with a full size bathroom, kitchen, appliances and tall ceilings with big win...








4.) Boxabl Investing page: https://www.startengine.com/boxabl/...utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Campaign Update


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 2, 2022)

DNDR


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 2, 2022)

Don't care it's not crypto bro.


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 2, 2022)

0


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 2, 2022)

Cope


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 2, 2022)

Can you give me a one sentence summary?


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 2, 2022)

You don't expect people here to read that do you bro?


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 2, 2022)

Failio


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 2, 2022)

Investing is for losers, it's all about acquiring more debt and living pay check to pay check bro.


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 2, 2022)

Just Join the Amish already


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 2, 2022)

Can this fix my face bro?


----------



## looksmaxxed (Apr 3, 2022)

probably a good idea to encase those in concrete with steel beam supports in case a nuke hits.


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 3, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> probably a good idea to encase those in concrete with steel beam supports in case a nuke hits.


Perhaps, I'm just excited about their bullet proof homes in the future.


----------



## BoneDensity (Apr 3, 2022)

Looks interesting. I know nothing about investing though, can I invest if I live in the UK or is this only for US citizens ?


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 3, 2022)

BoneDensity said:


> Looks interesting. I know nothing about investing though, can I invest if I live in the UK or is this only for US citizens ?


It depends on what you plan on investing in and the regulations/red tape. There are always ways to get into crypto and go under the red tape. The precious metals markets should be available to you. Now for the US stock market that might be something different and I'm not sure about that honestly. That's a question for a professional or you can research this question. The real estate market should be accessible in many countries. You can most likely buy property here in the US while living in the UK.

As for becoming tax free and going off grid that's a different animal as I don't know the regs in your area. Most of my info comes from US but some is helpfull to others. It sucks I can't help everyone but I do the best I can with the information I have.


----------



## sixfeettwo (Apr 3, 2022)

Great post. thanks man


----------



## TeenAscender (Apr 3, 2022)

its bigger than black and white


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 4, 2022)

Nice idea, but can't see anywhere near enough info on the financials in their pitch video, and the website looks scammy as fuck. 

Also what's to stop u investing then getting totally screwed later when they dilute the fuck out of you at IPO, or worse, SPAC?


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 4, 2022)

3 other things v quickly. 

1) Reservations will have a BIG haircut when I look at realised price Vs headline pricez as much as 40% tbh. 

2) u say 3bn valuation, but what is that Vs current revenue? This may be huge as u say, but it is still risky as fuck, so something like this having a price to sales of anywhere from 10-30x is ok, more than 30x and they're taking the piss, and once they IPO, market will give them rude awakening. 

3) remember going from a glorified hobby shed to liveable housing, that is suitable for MOST terrains, is going to require an extreme amount of research and cash burn, I'm not even sure 1bn is enough - do u know how much of the total equity Elon owns today? They must have given him a lot. Also he lives in a proper house, not a casira as I recall?


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 4, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Nice idea, but can't see anywhere near enough info on the financials in their pitch video, and the website looks scammy as fuck.
> 
> Also what's to stop u investing then getting totally screwed later when they dilute the fuck out of you at IPO, or worse, SPAC?


If you can let me know everything you want to see with their financials. I'll check in with them about the dilution issue.


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 4, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> If you can let me know everything you want to see with their financials. I'll check in with them about the dilution issue.


Are you invested at all, despite the threat of dilution? 

Also they don't show their balance sheet anywhere on the page, doesn't that strike u as weird??


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 4, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Are you invested at all, despite the threat of dilution?
> 
> Also they don't show their balance sheet anywhere on the page, doesn't that strike u as weird??


Yes, I am but not a major percentage of my entire portfolio.
I'm more excited about the two homes being delivered to me.

I've spoken with the CEO probably 20 times via email I was in on their first round of investing and earliest to pre order a home. I never addressed the dilution threat but I can bring this as well as their balance sheet. I believe they just started delivering homes early this year. Is there anything else you would like me to ask about?


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 4, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> Yes, I am but not a major percentage of my entire portfolio.
> I'm more excited about the two homes being delivered to me.
> 
> I've spoken with the CEO probably 20 times via email I was in on their first round of investing and earliest to pre order a home. I never addressed the dilution threat but I can bring this as well as their balance sheet. I believe they just started delivering homes early this year. Is there anything else you would like me to ask about?


like I say I think it's an interesting idea to throw 10k at, but gotta see more detailed financials man. I've done a REASONABLE amount of work in.M&A and their pitchbooks are known to.be garbage but ateast there you can see the actual.on sales data, spend, realised prices, and some view on balance sheet (but I gues as u know the company this will be easy to get). 

on maintaining ownership I doubt u can get this from the CEO man, normally only a lawyer can.help there, but if u look.over last 2 years people have bee screwed a lot on this man!


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 4, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> Investing is for losers, it's all about acquiring more debt and living pay check to pay check bro.


????


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Apr 4, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> Investing is for losers, it's all about acquiring more debt and living pay check to pay check bro.


this but unironically. my dad created his capital from 0 by this method.

debts.me


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 4, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> ????


I made a bunch of comments as a joke.


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 4, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> like I say I think it's an interesting idea to throw 10k at, but gotta see more detailed financials man. I've done a REASONABLE amount of work in.M&A and their pitchbooks are known to.be garbage but ateast there you can see the actual.on sales data, spend, realised prices, and some view on balance sheet (but I gues as u know the company this will be easy to get).
> 
> on maintaining ownership I doubt u can get this from the CEO man, normally only a lawyer can.help there, but if u look.over last 2 years people have bee screwed a lot on this man!


I have asked the CEO and their team these questions/concerns and requested to provide as much detail as they possibly can. They normally respond within a day or 2. I'll DM you when I receive the rest of the info.

They're at 11 million raised now in a few days.


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Apr 4, 2022)

You convinced me 
But can you write tl dr about how I send all my money to this company?
i want to be millionaire thx


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 4, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> I have asked the CEO and their team these questions/concerns and requested to provide as much detail as they possibly can. They normally respond within a day or 2. I'll DM you when I receive the rest of the info.
> 
> They're at 11 million raised now in a few days.


interestingly I emailed the CEO, tomassi or whatever his name is, and got an.answer within 2 hours, does seek.very suspicious, or maybe just well.managed response team.idk. 

as I said a cheeky 10k could be interesting


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Apr 4, 2022)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> You convinced me
> But can you write tl dr about how I send all my money to this company?
> i want to be millionaire thx


alt


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Apr 4, 2022)

good scam op


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Apr 4, 2022)

shiitake said:


> alt


alt oder jung 
Was ist der Unterschied?


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 4, 2022)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> You convinced me
> But can you write tl dr about how I send all my money to this company?
> i want to be millionaire thx


No no don't do it put all your money in dogecoing bro.


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 4, 2022)

shiitake said:


> good scam op


Yeah, bro I decided it's a scam and to go all in on dogecoin and Sheba coin. lmao


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 4, 2022)

@Chinacurry 
Balance Sheet for Mailbox

I was informed SPAC is not their preferred method but they're examining all options. If they did go with the SPAC they would open in about one year. If they go with an IPO it would be 3-5 years. My initial estimate was 2025.

Plans for future growth: They're on pace to building more frachizes in strategic locations and currently 2 will start building up in 2023 and each year they will build more and more. They have 71 future franchizes so far. Also, the Casita is just the initial base model they will use this to eventually make many things like hospitals, buildings, etc and make them more cutomizable.

I'm good with finding companies like this that can disrupt the market or are a blue ocean company. However technical information in terms of dilution potential or splits or something similar I don't really have much information here. I do know the CEO's have invested every penny they have into this and work 7 days a week to produce so they will eventually get those back orders filled. Once the process is automated with machines this will be doing extremely well plus it's providing affordable housing to the masses.

New compeition is rising up now after boxabl started. However, their products are with inferior materials, don't have a mega factory, no lifetime warranty, and are more expensive per square foot. Also, these commpanies have stalled in production since Rona while Boxabl has increased production.

As for the Dilution I'm waiting on an answer and I don't know if you received anything on that yet. 

Yes, as an accredited investor (1 million total net worth or 200k per year) they give you a better price and rewards for being a member and the more you invest the higher the rewards you receive (discounts on boxabl home, increase in stock shares, discount on becoming a franchizee, etc). 

Well I hope this answers all your questions and helps you make an informed decision. I personally decided to invest a little less than 1% of my networth but I invested a bit more than 1% to buy a home outright and put a downpayment for another in the future. I would never go more than 1% on anything where my money is locked up like this. This is medium risk but high reward.

They ended there purchases in full (50k) about three months but you can still put 5k down to get in line for a home.

I Still see this becoming the highest market cap real estate stock in the US by 2030. Having government contracts also helps with long term growth and protection through crashes or tough economic times.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Apr 4, 2022)

Interesting post. Personally not that big into real estate investments but I can see the appeal of this lol. May take some time to look more into it later.


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 4, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Interesting post. Personally not that big into real estate investments but I can see the appeal of this lol. May take some time to look more into it later.


Sweet man, if you have any questions I won't be here after today for about a month but Boxabl will answer any questions you have. Again, I wouldn't put in any more than you can afford to lose (I use a 1% or less rule). I think this will be a solid ivestment but the gains won't be realized for at least 3-5 years until they IPO.


----------



## dwohh (Apr 4, 2022)

i like module houses(that are well done and wood) but this is very hazzerdess

from what i can see from googles images they seem to only make small faggot houses and not real proper houses



i would invest in a company who makes stuff like thius....


----------



## dwohh (Apr 4, 2022)

americans dont wanna buy weird faggot houses unless ur a weirdo in san frasniscio


----------



## Deleted member 17749 (Apr 10, 2022)

the idea is cool but you can plant these just in flyover states or in the middle of nowhere
you need space


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Apr 10, 2022)

dwohh said:


> i like module houses(that are well done and wood) but this is very hazzerdess
> 
> from what i can see from googles images they seem to only make small faggot houses and not real proper houses
> 
> ...


man thats like an alaskan house, does alaska seem like a booming bussiness to you?


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Apr 10, 2022)

dwohh said:


> i like module houses(that are well done and wood) but this is very hazzerdess
> 
> from what i can see from googles images they seem to only make small faggot houses and not real proper houses
> 
> ...


to be frank boxabl looks trash


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Apr 10, 2022)

I’m not reading all that shi


----------



## dwohh (Apr 10, 2022)

shiitake said:


> man thats like an alaskan house, does alaska seem like a booming bussiness to you?


thats a good wodden house not ameriacn bs


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Apr 10, 2022)

will be interesting to see what happens to them once they saturated the tiny house market, i can't imagine them becoming a real competitor to family housing which makes up the biggest part of the non-commercial real estate market


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 10, 2022)

I am critical of the houses


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 19, 2022)

have you ever been in one of those? these are like furnace in summer. 
why would anyone other than a broke dude would buy these craps
Also jfl if you really believe a multi billion dollar rich lives in a tiny prefab.

Would like to short it into obvilion cause seems like the next theranos though.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 19, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> They can fit in a shipping container which solves the shipping issues many manufactured homes have. It literally folds open like a box. You can drive it yourself with your own truck if you want.


and you create a problem out of thin air and then solve it with this "revolutionary" idea. how many people really buys manufactured house so solving this shipment problem would actually make peoples life significantly easier somehow? 


King Solomon said:


> predicted they would become the first trillion dollar market cap Real Estate stock


and these words makes it bright as day that you are a paid shill.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 19, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> They already have nearly 90,0000 reservations or well over 1 billion dollars in future revenue.





King Solomon said:


> They have 71 future franchises


Take meds schizo


----------



## Crusile (May 19, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> have you ever been in one of those? these are like furnace in summer.
> why would anyone other than a broke dude would buy these craps
> Also jfl if you really believe a multi billion dollar rich lives in a tiny prefab.
> 
> Would like to short it into obvilion cause seems like the next theranos though.


why is it furnace in the summer?


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 20, 2022)

Crusile said:


> why is it furnace in the summer?


because of Steel


----------



## Chinacurry (May 20, 2022)

I don't think it's therapist, but I defo wouldn't invest big time in it, just throw in 1k or something. 

Either way the use cases here are huge


----------



## Whaddup (May 20, 2022)

How does one start investing then like one does from binance to get a crypto token? What are the steps, what website do I visit to buy this stock from?


----------



## looksmaxxed (May 20, 2022)

buy a few bitcoins from coinbase then transfer it to a hardware wallet and store it long term.


----------



## Deleted member 19896 (Jun 24, 2022)

Legit thread
I followed op's advice and now my name is listed on the Nasdaq


----------

